# ANY advice gratefully recieved.



## kimevans (Jun 2, 2006)

ANY advice gratefully received.

Had purple dye x-ray recently to see if tubal surgery last year was successful, it wasn't .  I have blocked tubes.
Got husbands new sperm test results back 2 days ago, all good.
I'm 16 stone (I am dieting!!!).  Many of the NHS clinics won't take a BMI over 30, so that rules out self funding & we re just left with the private option.
Weighting up costs v results had lead us to believe we could get really good treatment abroad for less than the NHS self funding costs here, eve taking into account travel & accommodation.
My husband & I are both 38 & we live about 4 miles from Gatwick (really handy for flights!)

I have a short list -

Antalya £1,063 for IVF + drugs.  Success rates 35-37%, 3-4 ebabies implanted, general anesthetic for EC (very keen on this) & free accommodation provided next to clinic.  15 days approx in Antalya.  If I have to stay for that long, most of it would be alone with my husband coming over for EC & ET, so it would be nice to stay in their accommodation where the will be other people in my situation, perhaps even women alone.  I think you have blood tests daily like the ARGC, so that's how they get such good success rates even for my age!

ISIDA £938 for IVF & extra from abroad patient charge, Don't know much else, except the Bridge Clinic in London also send women there at a huge mark-up cost.

Neplodnost in Slovenia £612 for IVF.  Don't know much more.

The thing is, if I can find a cheapish place, IF it doesn't work first time maybe we can do it again, but if we spend loads on the first go, we will only get one go 

Any advice, comments on these or anywhere else you think I should consider would be gratefully received.
Thank you for listening
Kim

**I know people are reading this, even if (like me) you don't feel you are qualified to comment, if you have anything to say, please do.**


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Kim,

have a look at Invimed, Poland and Altra Vita in Mosocw, they are both quite cheap and also have good feedback. There are 2 links on the abroadies site have a read of everyones feedback as this may help.

Good luck,

Lesley xx


----------



## Kitty kat (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Kim

I'm at Isida but am going there on my own steam.  It's very easy to get to, Kiev is a great city and very safe.  Lora the foreign patients advisor can arrange taxis to meet you etc.  It's easy to do it yourself rather than pay vast amounts to the Bridge clinic for a mark up.  

PS I'm on the porky side, got nagged at here, but they never said a word at ISIDA.

Good luck with your choices

K


----------



## kimevans (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank you Lesley & Kitty Kat, I will look into those 3 well.
It's great to get recommendations.

Kim


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Also have a look at Fertimed in Czech Rep.  Nice good clinic and IVF is not expensive there ( check the site for current price or email them.  Petra the contact nurse speaks perfect Englsih and you stay across the street in their apartment for 20£ a night each. 
Easy to get to fromPrague + 3 hr train from Brno + taxi ride or train.
I will send you a PM.
b123


----------

